# Spirit NEW Discounts



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

More
Freddy Kruger Animated Prop Was $279.99 Now $249.99
Igor the Butler Was $149.99 Now $129.99
Animated Samantha Prop Was $129.99 Now $79.99
Ultimate Winged Reaper Prop Was $229.99 Now $199.99
5ft Floating Witch Animated Prop Was $79.99 Now $59.99
Dead Lift Zombie Was $149.99 Now $124.99
Life Size Ol Blew Zombie Prop Was $99.99 Now $79.99
Vampire Coffin Inflatable Was $129.99 Now $99.99
Mini Strobe Was $19.99 Now $14.99
Purple & Orange Light Set Was $14.99 Now $12.99
More are on their website too much to list


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Spookhouse 2012 said:


> Spirit has 3 new for 2012 props on sale
> - Grave Mourner Was $129.99 Now $99.99
> - Old Gramps Was $119.99 Now $89.99
> - Ghost Girl Was $179.99 Now $129.99


At my local spirit these sales were on as well. The sale, minus the shipping- a good thing.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

As an FYI.

I went to the mall today to visit TJMaxx and had some time to kill before going to work. So, I went to Spencer's gifts. The manager told me that shortly, he will be getting in some of last years clearanced merchandise that Spirit won't be selling.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

The weird thing- one of my local spirit's has a number of last years items for sale- bashed up boxes at full price. This is the first I've seen for so many carry overs and they really look like last years store demos that didn't make it. I bought eaten alive and returned it- hobbled no good prop. I REALLY wanted that too. Oh well.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

My Spirit store is set up in a temp spot right next to the mall where Spencer's is.

I'm not a huge fan of Spirit. They dedicate so much of their space to costumes and way too much sexy girl stuff. I remember a couple of years ago I was looking for a witch mask and they didn't have any. No classics? Seriously? But I can be a sexy school girl or Playboy bunny. They had plenty of those.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

msgatorslayer said:


> As an FYI.
> 
> I went to the mall today to visit TJMaxx and had some time to kill before going to work. So, I went to Spencer's gifts. The manager told me that shortly, he will be getting in some of last years clearanced merchandise that Spirit won't be selling.


On this thread, please post what kind of props they will be getting. The closest spirit to me has a spencers a few stores away in the mall, so ill go see it. Spencers is weird though, too much drug and adult crap. Hard to shop there without people looking at you cross-eyed.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Shockwave199 said:


> The weird thing- one of my local spirit's has a number of last years items for sale- bashed up boxes at full price. This is the first I've seen for so many carry overs and they really look like last years store demos that didn't make it. I bought eaten alive and returned it- hobbled no good prop. I REALLY wanted that too. Oh well.


I know what your talking about. I bought a carry-over chewie baby prop. the box was unsealed, dropped right out, broke in the store, NO DISCOUNT. Gonna return it this weekend


----------

